# RSPCA Dog home check/visit.



## Catt (Jan 31, 2017)

Evening! 
I went to view a dog on Saturday and recieved a call yesterday to say she was ours to reserve... so we reserved her. 
I have someone coming to do a home check/visit on this coming Monday. Can anyone talk me through what happens and what requirements there looking for?
I currently live at my grandmothers as my house is getting renovated so there coming to do the check at my grandmothers. 
Her house is a big 5 bedroomed house with a secure 7ft fence back and front garden and we havent any other animals in the house. 
Has anyone been declined an animal after the home check or did it all go plain sailing?
A little worried and dont no whether to buy extra posh biscuits as bribary!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I think they just want to see, (and hear), that you know how to care for a dog.

I would decide on what you're going to feed, what the dog's exercise regime will be. I would look into insurance now and be ready to tell them who your chosen insurer will be. 

Whatever Breed, (or mix of Breeds), the dog is, you could do some research on those Breeds to show you're aware of any likely characteristics/quirks you may be dealing with.

I'm sure they just want to see that your garden is secure and that you're committed to caring for a dog well.


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

I don't know about the rspca but I was asked about my knowledge of dogs, I mentioned I'd had one before plus both sets of grandparents had dogs so we spoke about that.
I was asked what I would feed, how much exercise, insurance, what I would do if I encountered behaviour problems, hours of work, where the dog would go if I went on holiday. Just some things to think about! Good luck x


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

It depends on individual RSPCAs. if you have already had an interview then they have all the info they need except they definitely will want to know if your garden is secure for your dog and perhaps where the dog will sleep .


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

We had a home check for Fidget. He didn't ask us any questions, just looked around, he was here less than 2 minutes. However, when I do home checks, I check ALL fences and gates in the garden, I look at the area for dog walking purposes. I ask where the dog will sleep or spend its time when left alone... The job of the home checker is to CHECK, not to interrogate anyone, so relax, I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

I've been home checked by two separate rescues, one who passed us with flying colours and the other of whom was very scathing and felt that our home and lifestyle were unsuitable for a dog but was very cagey with her reasoning. I believe in all honesty that she took umbrage to the fact that my other half is heavily tattooed and pierced which is a real shame as he's about as placid as they come. 

The other lady was very complimentary. 
Essentially, they're checking that firstly, you live where you say you do. They're checking the security of your fencing etc. That you can adequately house a dog and that you don't live in complete squalor. 
They want to chat to you to get a feel for any previous experience you may have and find out how committed you are etc and so forth. It's honestly not scary. They're not inspecting your house for dust worrying about the colour of your carpets etc. 

I found them fun tbh


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Katalyst said:


> my other half is heavily tattooed and pierced


Send her a pic of him asleep with your boy and she'll see how he really is


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Our experiences have been fairly positive, check the boundaries, ask where the dog will be kept/sleep etc. What you will feed, if you plan on insuring and if so who with and what other pets you have if any.
Usually a fairly positive experience but with me being relatively young the woman wasn't getting on with me from the start and she was not a fan of the idea of taking my dog to work with me.

We still passed but some inspectors can be very judgmental about people


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Also for dogs trust we did not need a home check we provided them with a video and pictures of the garden and house during the questions


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

We had a home check for the dogs trust in March past , we were nervous as our garden is small although fully enclosed but there is one side of the garden where the fence is only the small 3ft fence and we thought we might have failed on it especially him being a bouncy whippet pup. 

After he passed us, we mentioned about the fence he said that aslong as he has access to outside, it is fully enclosed and we dont live in squalor or have hordes of animals he was happy. He said that he knows what to look for and gets a gut feeling when something is off and that's when he would dig a little deeper. 

so I really wouldn't worry your house sounds perfect


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Katalyst said:


> The other lady was very complimentary.
> Essentially, they're checking that firstly, you live where you say you do. They're checking the security of your fencing etc. That you can adequately house a dog and that you don't live in complete squalor.
> They want to chat to you to get a feel for any previous experience you may have and find out how committed you are etc and so forth. It's honestly not scary. They're not inspecting your house for dust worrying about the colour of your carpets etc.
> 
> I found them fun tbh


I was home checked for libby and in all honesty , my home is shabby and an estate agent would describe it as "in need of decoration"
They wanted a large donation and I would have to have her spayed ( as she was underweight and due a season at the time )) and I explained that Id rather spend my money on my pets than on decorating , i dont care about my shabby home and it doesnt bother me if a pet pees on the carpet or chews the wallpaper and they passed me .


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I cant add anything but best of luck. I am sure home checkers vary enormously depending on how they like to look after their dogs.

Someone that rented a house from me had a dog that came from the SSPCA (scottish equivalent to rspca) and I dont think he could have had a home check. He had it before he came to our house and he kept it in a shared garden shed full time apart from the odd walk. When he came to our house he kept it in a cage in the kitchen full time. The garden was not totally dog proof and it wandered off when it was outside and mated the bitch next door so he took two puppies and kept them in cages as well. The male dog was a newfie cross and the bitch was a lab cross collie so the pups were not small. I do not have much faith now in home checks!


----------



## lukash (Feb 12, 2018)

Rafa said:


> I think they just want to see, (and hear), that you know how to care for a dog.
> 
> I would decide on what you're going to feed, what the dog's exercise regime will be. I would look into insurance now and be ready to tell them who your chosen insurer will be.
> 
> ...


----------



## lukash (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi there!
please advise - I am living in rented accommodation and I have been told that probably need to show that my landlord allows for having a dog (I called the home checker couple of times for advise but no replay - do you know of any official forms my landlord has to fill in? or it's just a short statement from him should be enough?
- than you


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

lukash said:


> Hi there!
> please advise - I am living in rented accommodation and I have been told that probably need to show that my landlord allows for having a dog (I called the home checker couple of times for advise but no replay - do you know of any official forms my landlord has to fill in? or it's just a short statement from him should be enough?
> - than you


Your lease document should have a clause about pets.


----------



## lukash (Feb 12, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> Your lease document should have a clause about pets.


thanks- there is no mention in mine - was the clause about pets enough in your case?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I am a landlord, our lease documents always specify pets are at our discretion but I know others have a blanket 'no pet' rule. Maybe someone else with home check experience will know more.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Our leases usually state no pets without permission though we do allow them.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

When I first got a rescue dog, I was renting privately. The tenancy agreement had the clause about 'no pets without landlords permission' and my landlord just gave me a letter saying they gave permission to keep one dog at the property. Moving to an agent managed property, same clause in contract, but this time I signed a form about the dog - it basically covered me promising to keep the dog flea-treated and wormed, to pick up mess promptly and to have the soft furnishing professionally cleaned when I moved out.


----------

